# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  alert signal  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ضاحى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طبعا اعتذر فى البدايه بسب انى مقل جدا فى المشاركه فى المنتدى ولكن ما يمر يوم والا ادخل واحاول انى استفيد واعتبر نفسى مبتدء واتعلم من الآخوان جزاهم الله خير 
طبعا الموضوع هوأهمية التنبيه الصوتى لآغلب المؤشرات اللتى نعمل بها واللتى تساعد فى التداول 
وتخفيف المراقبه لشاشات الكمبيوتر . 
طبعا تم جمعها من النت
تقبلو تقديرى

----------


## ضاحى

لآضافة ملفات اصوات ونغمات تختلف عن اللى موجود فى الميتا تريد  
تحفظ النغمات بصيغة wav من النت فى ملف sounds فى الميتا تريد 
يوجد نغمات مقترحه

----------


## goldfile

شكرا اخي ضاحى ما قصرت والله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك   تقبل ودي وتقديري وننتظر منك المزيد

----------


## @@ابو محمد@@

مشكور ياضاحي 
تحياتي

----------


## waddah

اشكرك يا اخ ضاحي 
وبارك الله فيك
وهذي هدية لك احلى نغمة 
حطها وادخل  صفقتك وانت تضحك

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> اشكرك يا اخ ضاحي   وبارك الله فيك وهذي هدية لك احلى نغمة  حطها وادخل صفقتك وانت تضحك

  هلا وغلا باحلا وضاح والله احلا نغمه اخبارك واخبار الاولاد والله هذى تحطها على المجنون تكمل هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## waddah

> هلا وغلا باحلا وضاح والله احلا نغمه اخبارك واخبار الاولاد والله هذى تحطها على المجنون تكمل هههههههههههههههههههههه

  ايه تكمل مضبوط تضحك انت والمجنون لما تقول بس  
الله يسلمك يا خوي يا ابو تركي ...
و ما شاء الله عليك شكلك من عشاق اللون الوردي  :Icon26: 
ايش سالفته؟؟ :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

تسلم ايديك اخونا ضاحى
واحشنا والله من زمان مش شايفينك  :Icon26:

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي علي هذا المجهود , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

----------


## رمز

تشكر على هذه المؤشرات 
وعلى طريقة وضع النغمات

----------

